# EDC: Tactical vs Grey man



## fitfastprepper (Mar 17, 2016)

Morning,

I'm looking for a new EDC backpack atm, and I'm in doubt.

I made a selection and the next two bags came out of that:

1. 5.11 Rush 12 in sandstone or black(tactical bag) Well known here i guess.
2. The Noth Face Borealis (new edition) in black. https://www.thenorthface.com/shop/borealis?variationId=R6T

The bag will be used to carry my edc items like multitool, firestarter, bandages, a jacket, spare underwear and food. Next to that it will carry: My macbook, sometimes sport clothing and I will probably use it on citytrips.

The next factors are important:
- Grey man style
- Size/ volume
- Reliability in tough situations

Little extra:
My choice is more 5.11 rush 12 based because of the quality of 5.11 products. My favorite color is sandstone... so the chance it is gonna be sandstone is pretty high. The bag will be in my car or next to my seat in the office, so color won't be that much of a problem imo.

Please share your opinions and ideas.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd go North Face since I'm an O/D kind of guy


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I bought this one on a whim and it's turned out to be the best damn backpack for the price. 
http://m.basspro.com/RedHead-Deer-T...510/?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions I was using 20 dollar wally world packs before and they fall apart at around 6 months. This one is only 25 bucks and has survived 2.5 years so far. No problems other than a little fraying on the mesh side pockets. I use it to carry my lunch and other stuff to the factory.

My other recommendation is one of the Blackhawk greyman packs. It will probably be the replacement for the above if it ever wears out.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Look at what other people carry - you don't want to stand out. Good news is that there are enough tactical turds out there that carry a tac-pack because it's "cool" or "retro" that you can get away with something a little more tactical than the standard school pack or swiss-gear pack.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I like my swissgear backpack. It holds my laptop well protected. I have other work tools that are heavy and somewhat bulky items that could damage the laptop but the padding in the pack has protected it well. It has enough room for all of my other EDC stuff. It is well built and at almost a year now other than some stains (my fault) is showing almost no whare. It replaced a Targus that lasted about 3 years.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow double post 45 min apart.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Tactical vests are what stands out. I use several bags made by 5:11 but use a pack cover so it's not really an issue. Molle gear is common, it's sold at Walmart, Academy, gander, field & stream, etc.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

From what I've read as long as it isn't camo or OD green you should be ok.

Also it probably shouldn't have a big Glock or other gun manufacturer logo on it


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a Jan sport sling pack in black, it is not too big not to small. I liked it well enough to buy a second one and put it away for when the first one wore out. After several years of day to day use it is still going strong. Versatile and very grey-man.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Being somewhat a tactical turd and wanting a foliage green MOLLE-tac-pack (Maxpedition Condor II) that can be stashed or carried in the copious forest around our home and not stand out, I bought a light blue pack cover with white stripes on it and even a couple of flap pockets for $6.00. That way I can blend urban or go commando in the wilds. The cover is water proof and folds up into a very small self-pocket to store. 

guess you could pick up a camo-cover and do the reverse. Grey man or green man.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Grey man and molle webbing do not mix.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing camo.not 5.11,too visible and expensive.go to local sporting goods or walmart.pick something decent,look at several and see if it meets your needs and stop at $50.00.
your friend google has many reviews.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I use a Army issue back pack it works great ,, I have 3 of them ,, 1 for me ,, 1 for my wife ,, 1 for my dog ,, they are all packed and ready to go ,, we three have just what we need in them for us to last 2 weeks .


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

pakrat said:


> Being somewhat a tactical turd ....


Just to clarify, by Tactical Turd, I'm talking about these keyboard warriors that live in their mamma's basement and did three tours of duty - via the XBox or Playstation. They are usually 5'6" and 250lbs and their sweat actually has orange cheeto dye in it.

I'm pretty sure you aren't a Tac-Turd.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I'd go North Face since I'm an O/D kind of guy


Same thoughts here. Mine's an Osprey pack.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I love my 5.11 Rush 12. I just put a USGI E-tool on the side for poopin and what not. Awesome bag. I won't be a grey man though. There is no one out here to either blend in with or hide from.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I guess I’m missing the definition of Grey Man. I’ve always seen it as a contextual assimilation rather than a specific material definition. If you place a man in kaki’s, a Polo shirt and a leather shoulder bag in small town Maine, he’s not going to blend in. Put the same guy in Seattle and he’s a grey man. There are situations where MOLLE straps are a blend. The trick is to accurately understand the social and common-attire context for any situation and adapt. There is no one-grey-fits-all and there are no exclusions… pink hair, a feathered skirt and clear plastic bra is Grey at Mardi Gras…. even though my wife keeps telling me to take them off.:cheerful:


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's the great thing I like about living in Idaho, You have a huge mix of both in the pollution so there really no need to pick one over the other. even alot of the for lack of a better term hippy's even wear camo. Molle is a pretty commonly seen thing around here on backpacks.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I have a camelbak trail blazer, I have had it four like, 7 years now. I use it everyday and for everything under 30 pound loads. It's black and grey, and has daisy chains, like Molle webbing but vertical. I own a lot of bags, and have actually tried to replace it a few times. But I never have.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

If I was a marauder I would shoot anyone with a backpack. Molle webbing or not.....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> If I was a marauder I would shoot anyone with a backpack. Molle webbing or not.....


Good plan... for about 30 seconds.


----------

